# Τα παραγεμίσματα του λόγου: discourse markers = συνομιλιακοί δείκτες



## nickel (Jun 6, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Πρώτα, έχω ένα πρόβλημα ορολογίας και θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν οι γλωσσολόγοι της παρέας. Ποιος είναι σήμερα ο όρος για λέξεις και εκφράσεις με τις οποίες παραγεμίζουμε τον προφορικό συνήθως λόγο μας, οι οποίες κατά κανόνα δεν προσθέτουν νόημα στο λόγο πέρα από το χρώμα της προφορικότητας και που θα μπορούσαν να θεωρηθούν έκφραση αμηχανίας; Παραδείγματα: εεε, ξέρεις, να πούμε (ναούμ), δε μου λες κ.λπ.

Στα αγγλικά έχουμε τον όρο fillers:
In linguistics, a *filler* is a sound or word that is spoken in conversation by one participant to signal to others that he/she has paused to think but is not yet finished speaking. These are not to be confused with _placeholder names_, such as thingamajig, which refer to objects or people whose names are temporarily forgotten, irrelevant, or unknown. Different languages have different characteristic filler sounds; in English, the most common filler sounds are uh /ə/, er /ɚ/ and um /əm/. Among youths, the fillers "like", "y'know", "actually", "literally", and "basically" are more prevalent.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filler_(linguistics)​
(Η σελίδα της Wikipedia δεν περιλαμβάνει ελληνικά παραδείγματα.)

Ο Ξυδόπουλος στο _Λεξικό γλωσσολογίας και φωνητικής_ προτείνει τρεις αποδόσεις: *στοιχείο πλήρωσης, εμβόλιμος τύπος, προσθήκη*.

Έχουμε όμως και τους _κειμενικούς δείκτες_ (_discourse markers, text markers_):
In linguistics, a discourse marker is a word or phrase that is relatively syntax-independent and does not change the meaning of the sentence, and has a somewhat empty meaning. Examples of discourse markers include the particles "oh", "well", "now", "then", "you know", and "I mean", and the connectives "so", "because", "and", "but", and "or".

In _Practical English Usage_ Michael Swan defines a 'discourse marker' as 'a word or expression which shows the connection between what is being said and the wider context'. For him, it is something that a) connects a sentence to what comes before or after, or b) indicates a speaker's attitude to what he is saying. He gives three examples: on the other hand; frankly; as a matter of fact.

Traditionally, some of the words or phrases that were considered discourse markers were treated as "fillers" or "expletives": words or phrases that had no function at all. Now they are assigned functions in different levels of analysis: topic changes, reformulations, discourse planning, stressing, *hedging*, or backchanneling. Those functions can be classified into three broad groups: (a) relationships among (parts of) utterances; (b) relationships between the speaker and the message, and (c) relationships between speaker and hearer. [...]

Common discourse markers used in the English language include "you know", "actually", "basically", "like", "I mean", and "okay".​
Τι συμβαίνει εδώ; Μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι τα «παραγεμίσματα» εντάσσονται στους κειμενικούς δείκτες;

Και το κυριότερο: *μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια λίστα με τέτοια παραγεμίσματα του λόγου;* (Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ο όρος της γλωσσολογίας αποκλείεται να είναι πιο εκφραστικός από τον τίτλο μου...)


----------



## anef (Jun 6, 2011)

Συνομιλιακοί δείκτες

Δεν υπάρχει ακόμη ένας καθολικά αποδεκτός ορισμός του παραπάνω όρου, ούτε καν ένας μόνον όρος, για να στεγάσει το μεγάλο πλήθος των "μικρών" λέξεων που κάθε φυσική γλώσσα διαθέτει, είτε για να δείξει την πληροφοριακή ροή ενός κειμένου (και άρα τη συγκρότησή του), όπως οι διαπροτασιακοί συνδέτες λοιπόν, άλλωστε, επίσης, δηλαδή· είτε για να υποδηλώσει τη στάση του ομιλητή απέναντι στα ίδια τα λεγόμενά του, όπως οι δείκτες ας πούμε, βασικά, βέβαια, φυσικά· είτε, τέλος, για να χαρακτηρίσει τη στάση του απέναντι στον συνομιλητή του, όπως οι δείκτες ξέρεις, άκου να δεις, κοίταξε, ρε, βρε. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, οι συνομιλιακοί δείκτες συνεισφέρουν καθοριστικά στη συνεκτικότητα του κειμένου/ λόγου, δηλαδή στην αίσθηση που έχουν οι συνομιλητές ότι το κείμενο/ λόγος είναι "αρμολογημένο", ότι έχει νόημα, δεν είναι απλώς ένα συνονθύλευμα προτάσεων. Πώς οριοθετείται η κατηγορία των συνομιλιακών δεικτών; Η απάντηση δεν είναι εύκολη, αν σκεφθεί κανείς ότι για καμία γλώσσα δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη ομοφωνία ως προς το ποιες λέξεις πρέπει να περιληφθούν στην κατηγορία αυτή. Πάντως, η πρόσφατη έρευνα συγκλίνει σε ορισμένα ταξινομικά κριτήρια, όπως τα παρακάτω: φωνολογικά/λεξιλογικά (οι δείκτες είναι λέξεις ή φράσεις μικρές και με τάση φωνολογικής συρρίκνωσης, π.χ. μήπως ξέρω κι εγώ; > ξέρω κι εγώ; > ξέρω 'γω; > ξέρω 'γω· αποτελούν χωριστή τονική μονάδα μέσα στο εκφώνημα και είναι πολλές φορές δύσκολο να ενταχθούν στις γνωστές γραμματικές κατηγορίες (μέρη του λόγου) εξαιτίας του σημασιολογικού αποχρωματισμού τους, π.χ. το συνομιλιακό ξέρεις ή βλέπεις· ενώ εξακολουθούν να είναι ρήματα, μπορούν να θεωρηθούν και "μόρια λόγου")· συντακτικά (ανήκουν στη σύνταξη του κειμένου, όχι των προτάσεων και γι' αυτό βρίσκονται σε θέση είτε εντελώς αρχική στο εκφώνημα είτε παρενθετική: π.χ. βλέπεις, δε μπορούσα να κάνω διαφορετικά /δε μπορούσα να κάνω διαφορετικά, βλέπεις)· σημασιολογικά (δεν προσθέτουν ουσιαστικά τίποτε στο περιεχόμενο του εκφωνήματος και, συνεπώς, δεν επηρεάζουν την τιμή αληθείας της πρότασης: π.χ. μπαίνω στο σπίτι, που λες, και τι να δω; )· λειτουργικά (επειδή δεν αναφέρονται μόνο στο αντικείμενο του λόγου αλλά και στην περίσταση επικοινωνίας, μπορούν να αναλυθούν ταυτόχρονα σε διαφορετικά επίπεδα, π.χ. το πρωτοπρόσωπο νομίζω μπορεί να δηλώνει ταυτόχρονα χαμηλή βεβαιότητα αλλά και ευγενική διαφωνία) και υφολογικά (οι συνομιλιακοί δείκτες αφθονούν στον προφορικό διάλογο και εκφράζουν σημασίες όχι τόσο περιγραφικές της πραγματικότητας όσο διαπροσωπικές, δηλαδή σημασίες που συνδέονται με τους κοινωνικούς ρόλους των συνομιλητών ή την έκφραση των συναισθημάτων τους).​
Οπότε για τη λίστα σου βγαίνουν προς το παρόν οι παρακάτω λέξεις/εκφράσεις: λοιπόν, άλλωστε, επίσης, δηλαδή, ας πούμε, βασικά, βέβαια, φυσικά, ξέρεις, άκου να δεις, κοίταξε, ρε, βρε, που λες, ξέρω 'γω, βλέπεις.

Αυτό το μπλε το σκοτωμένο που βάζετε στις παραπομπές εγώ γιατί ποτέ δεν το βρίσκω;


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2011)

Κουκλί! Πολύ ξεκάθαρο κείμενο. Δεν σκέφτηκα να ψάξω για _*συνομιλιακούς δείκτες* < discourse markers_.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2011)

anef said:


> [...] Αυτό το μπλε το σκοτωμένο που βάζετε στις παραπομπές εγώ γιατί ποτέ δεν το βρίσκω;


 
Άνεφ, αν δεν μπορείς να ζήσεις χωρίς αυτό, είναι το ακριβώς αποπάνω από αυτό που έβαλες εδώ, αλλά και τούτο μια χαρά είναι για παραθέματα, όπως λέει και ο Δόχτορας εδώ.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Jun 6, 2011)

Όχι ότι πολυέχει σημασία, αλλά και οι αρχαίοι γραμματικοί χρησιμοποιούσαν, για τέτοιας λογής παραγεμίσματα του λόγου, τον όρο _σύνδεσμοι παραπληρωματικοί_. Το _σύνδεσμοι _είχε ευρύτερη σημασία από ό,τι σήμερα (σήμαινε λίγο πολύ οτιδήποτε εξασφαλίζει τη συνοχή της πρότασης), ενώ το _παραπληρωματικοί _σήμαινε (τι άλλο;) «παραγεμίσματα».

Ξέρω, σας φώτισα...


----------



## anef (Jun 6, 2011)

daeman said:


> Άνεφ, αν δεν μπορείς να ζήσεις χωρίς αυτό, είναι το ακριβώς αποπάνω από αυτό που έβαλες εδώ, αλλά και τούτο μια χαρά είναι για παραθέματα, όπως λέει και ο Δόχτορας εδώ.



Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## ChicGal (Jun 7, 2011)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οι γλωσσολόγοι τα παραγεμίσματα αυτά τα λένε επίσης "φατικά στοιχεία" ή "φατικά στοιχεία συμπλήρωσης". Ρίξτε μια ματιά στον συνοπτικό αυτό ορισμό τής "φατικής λειτουργίας": http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/glossology/show.html?id=299

Επίσης: http://www.larissa.gr/data/synekdil/tzartz10\02.ΘΩΜΑΔΑΚΗ.pdf 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους — και καλωσήρθες, ChicGal. Δεν θα περιόριζα τα στοιχεία συμπλήρωσης στη _φατική λειτουργία_ του Γιάκομπσον, όπως δεν θα θεωρούσα τους _συνομιλιακούς δείκτες_ (_discourse markers_) απόδοση του _filler_. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι οι πιο κοντινές αποδόσεις για το _filler_ (εκτός βέβαια από τα _παραγεμίσματα_) είναι τα *στοιχεία πλήρωσης* (όρος πολύ διαδεδομένος ως απόδοση του _filler_ στις κατασκευές και τα εμβόλια) και τα *στοιχεία συμπλήρωσης*. Αλλά ομολογώ ότι ερωτεύτηκα το αρχαίο *παραπλήρωμα* προς το οποίο με έσπρωξε ο Τιπούκειτος, δεδομένου ότι απομακρύνεται από τον απαραίτητο ρόλο που έχει το _συμπλήρωμα_ και μας πηγαίνει στο:
(αρχ.) 1. πλεόνασμα, παραγέμισμα («ὀνομάτων παραπλήρωμα»· λέξεις ή φράσεις οι οποίες υπάρχουν πλεοναστικά ως καλολογικά στοιχεία ή χάριν τού μέτρου, Διον. Αλ.) [ΠαπΛεξ]. 
Για την ακρίβεια, στις παλιές γραμματικές:
Παραπλήρωμά ἐστι λέξις ἐκ περισσοῦ λαμβανομένη κόσμου χάριν ἢ μέτρου.


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] Και το κυριότερο: *μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια λίστα με τέτοια παραγεμίσματα του λόγου;* [...]



Καταπιαστήκαμε με τους όρους και τους ορισμούς και αφήσαμε κατά μέρος το κυριότερο ζητούμενο. 

Επαναλαμβάνω από το ποστ της Άνεφ παραπάνω και προσθέτω μερικά ακόμα:

Λοιπόν / άλλωστε / επίσης / δηλαδή / ας πούμε / βασικά / φυσικά / βέβαια / ξέρεις / άκου να δεις / κοίταξε / ρε / βρε / ξέρω 'γώ / βλέπεις / εξάλλου / από την άλλη / παρεμπιπτόντως / εδώ που τα λέμε / κοίτα να δεις / άκου να σου πω / άκου / να σου πω (με ή χωρίς ερωτηματικό) / ακούς; / ξέρεις κάτι; / μωρέ / θα έλεγα / λέει (τι έκανε λέει;) / σου λέω / που λες / λέω 'γώ (τώρα) / δε μου λες; / δε λέω.

Σκυτάλη στους επόμενους.


----------



## Themis (Jun 9, 2011)

Ελπίζω να μην οφτοπικίζω, αλλά σε επίπεδο ιδιολέκτου υπάρχουν πολλά παραγεμίσματα. Ένα χαρακτηριστικό παραγέμισμα κάποιου μέλους της μαθητικοεφηβικής παρέας μου ήταν το "ρε μαλάκα γαμώ την Παναγία μου γαμώ τον Χριστό μου". Αν έβγαζες το παραγέμισμα, δεν έμεναν πολλά πράγματα. Κι αυτό ας μην εκληφθεί σαν υπόμνηση ότι λόγος για παραγεμίσματα χωρίς το "(ρε) γαμώτο (μου)", το "γαμώ την Παναγία μου" κτλ. δεν νοείται, αν βέβαια μιλάμε για τον προφορικό λόγο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2011)

Οπωσδήποτε! Ξεχάσαμε το πιο συχνό σε αρκετούς κύκλους προφορικό παραγέμισμα, την ελληνική φράση που είναι γνωστή στα πέρατα της γης: (ρε) μαλάκα.
Αν το πιάσουμε έτσι, θα βρούμε κι εδώ μερικά δίγλωσσα: btw, gmt, anyway, tespa, dld, tpt.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2011)

Το να'ούμ; Πού είναι το να'ούμ;


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το να'ούμ; Πού είναι το να'ούμ;


 
Καλημέρα. Στην τέταρτη σειρά του πρώτου μηνύματος. Απλοποιημένο.


----------



## vfaronov (Jul 24, 2013)

*well... = ;*

Στα αγγλικά, όταν δεν ξέρεις τι να πεις, και θέλεις να κερδίσεις λίγο χρόνο, βάζεις «well,...». Έχουμε το ίδιο και στα ρωσικά, λέμε «ну,...». Υπάρχει κάτι το ανάλογο στα ελληνικά;


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2013)

Σε μετέφερα εδώ, όπου θα βρεις, ελπίζω, πλούσιο υλικό. Και τα ξαναλέμε αν δεν σου έχουν λυθεί όλες οι απορίες — ή αν σου δημιουργηθούν καινούργιες.


----------



## vfaronov (Aug 6, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ, όλα αυτά είναι καλά, όμως σ’ εμένα ως μη Έλληνα οι λίστες που έχουν αναφερθεί εδώ δεν μιλάνε και πολύ. Τα παραγεμίσματα αυτά είναι ο τύπος λέξεων που (γενικώς) δεν μπορείς να κατανοήσεις από ένα λεξικό. Είτε τα μαθαίνεις ο ίδιος από επικοινωνία, είτε σου τα εξηγούν στο φόρουμ :) Λοιπόν, ας πούμε έτσι: σας πλησιάζει ένα μικρό παιδί και σας ρωτάει: «τί είναι ο κυματοσωματιδιακός δυϊσμός» και εσείς καταλαβαίνοντας ότι το θέμα δεν είναι διόλου κατάλληλο για το παιδί ψάχνετε στο νου σας για έναν τρόπο να το διασκευάσετε, και λέτε, «well...» — τί είναι αυτό που λέτε;


----------



## Themis (Aug 6, 2013)

"Εεεεεεεεε...", "Να σου πω...", "Κοίτα να δεις...". Από μόνα τους ή σε συνδυασμό, ανάλογα με τη διάρκεια της αμηχανίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2013)

Χμμμ, βασικά, πρόσεξε, κοίτα, άκου, δες.


----------



## Earion (Aug 6, 2013)

Τώρα, ... γιά μισό λεπτό, ... κάτσε να δούμε ... πώς να σ' το πω, ... δεν είναι κι εύκολο ... 

Ε, τι θες τέλος πάντων εσύ, παιδί πράμα, και ρωτάς τέτοια δύσκολα; Δεν πας να παίξεις με τ' άλλα παιδάκια;


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2013)

Ή, όπως λέει ο Μπιθικώτσης στο _Μακρύ ζεϊμπέκικο για τον Νίκο_: «Πού να σου εξηγώ».


----------



## vfaronov (Aug 6, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------

